# vnc и KVM

## kiribool

Привет.

Есть сервер (без иксов). Поставил KVM.

Создал image.

Пытаюсь запустить:

kvm -vnc <ip>:1 -hda gentoo-1.img -cdrom livecd-i686-installer-2008.0-r1.iso -boot d, 

где ip - ip адрес сервера.

При попытке приконнектиться клиентом realvnc с win-машины на ip:1, окно vnc появляется и тут же исчезает.

Кто знает, куда копать?

Спасибо.

----------

## kiribool

Проблема решена.

Использую TightVNC. С ним все нормально.

Кстати, realvnc под linux тоже нормально открывает.

----------

